# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn van voet tot in knie

## v634216

hey,
Ik ben een meisje van 22 jaar en heb sederst m'n 16de pijn in de benen
het is begonnen toen ik begonnen ben met werken, heb altijd in de voeding en winkel gestaan. als ik een ganse dag recht sta kan ik soms bijna niet meer op mijn benen lopen van de pijn, en mijn knieë kan ik dan bijna niet strekken. Het is zo een knellende pijn vanuit mijn voeten, op mijn kuiten en in de knieën.
als ik zit is het precies of er vanalles door mijn benen uitstraald. :Mad: 
Ook als ik nog maar gehurkt zit of op mijn kniën zit scheurt er precies vanalles en heb ik moeite om recht te geraken en duurt het toch een paar min voor dat de pijn weg is en dat ik mijn benen terug recht kan doen.
Ik heb ook zo'n knobbel op de zijkant van mijn grote teen die doet ook veel pijn mss heeft dat er iets mee te maken :Confused: 

Alvast bedankt om dit te lezen en hopelijk weet ik binnenkort er meer over
Groetjes

----------


## v634216

hey,
ik ben ondertussen eens bij de huisarts langs geweest en hij zei dat het mss zou kunnen zijn dat ik steunzolen moet dragen en dat de pijn in mijn voeten dan beter zou moeten zijn. Nu vraag ik mij toch af hoe de pijn in mijn knieën daardoor kan verminderen?
als ik gehurkt zit staat mijn knie écht scheef, met steunzolen kan dat toch niet terug recht komen? Weet iemand hier meer over?
alvast bedankt grtjs

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi v634216

De steunzolen kunnen er inderdaad voor zorgen dat de pijn in je knieen verdwijnt.
Als je een verkeerde voetenstand hebt, dan kun je door de verkeerde houding last krijgen van verschillende klachten. Zoals: pijn in de knieen, pijn in de heupen, pijn in de rug, en pijn in de nek.
Je voeten zijn als het waren het fundament waar je hele lichaam op steunt.
Als je dus geen goede voetenstand hebt dan is het logisch dat je pijnklachten krijgt op andere plaatsen.
Met een steunzool wordt je voet vanuit de bodem zodanig gecorrigeerd en gestabilliseerd, dat de oorzaak van de klacht kan worden verholpen en de pijn verminderd.

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## v634216

hey,
Zou het dan ook daardoor komen dat ik gelijk x benen heb?
Ik heb al vree lang last van mijn knieën ook. Als ik gehurkt zit staat mijn rechterknie gelijk horizontaal geplooid maar ik kan da nie lang volhouden om zo te zitten.
Ik hoop dat het met steunzolen wel gaat want 's nachts leg ik soms onbewust mijn knieën op elkaar en word ik wakker van de pijn.
Het is precies of dat er een beentje staat te duwen die er uit wilt, het klinkt mss raar maar ik weet anders niet hoe ik het moet uitleggen
Alvast bedankt voor de info
Grtjs

----------


## Déylanna

HOi hoi,

Het zou inderdaad kunnen dat je door je verkeerde voetenstand x benen krijgt.
Loop jij heel erg op de binnenkant van je voeten??
Als dat zo is dan gaan je knieen automatisch ook naar binnen staan, met als gevolg x benen.
Als je een verkeerde voetenstand hebt dan komt er natuurlijk ook heel veel belasting op je knieen. Dat kan de reden zijn dat je s'nacht pijn in je knieen hebt als je de knieen op elkaar legt. Ik denk persoonlijk dat er veel van je klachten opgelost of verminderd zullen worden door het gebruik van goede steunzolen.

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## v634216

Hey,
Ja ik loop altijd op de binnenkant van mijn voeten maar dat komt omdat mijn knieën eerder scheef stonden dan dat ik last had van mijn voeten. Als ik mijn voeten recht zette deed dat pijn aan mijn knieën en dan ben ik eigenlijk onbewust mijn voeten naar buiten beginnen zetten omdat da minder pijn deed aan de knieën. Maar nu mijn voeten een slechte houding gekregen hebben ben ik weer last beginnen krijgen van mijn knieën ook. 21 April heb ik een afspraak bij de voetchirurg dan weet ik maar hé. Alvast bedankt voor de reactie
Grtjs

----------

